# Found a hurt pigeon that cant fly help please



## AxelandDemyx101 (Oct 9, 2009)

Please help.I found a pigeon being attacked by some cats.I reascued 3 pigeons before (flappy,Chocolet (unfotinally Violet is dead  )and now Luna) but I have to leave this one for 4 days.She has a hurt wing and cant fly.What should I do?I dont want her to die....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Tell us where you are. We might have a member that is close and can help.


----------



## AxelandDemyx101 (Oct 9, 2009)

I live in pheonix Arizona and I will post pics of her soon


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We have members in Phoenix. Hold tight and keep checking back. One of them will be on line shortly I'm sure.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

What do you mean you have to leave it for 4 days? Or Do you mean your leaving in 4 days? I hope someone can help you before you leave. With a cat attack, it really needs antibiotics. mindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The bird does need antibiotics right away. Here are some resources in your area.

Dr Hillary Frank
20 W. Dunlap Ave.
Phoenix, Az 85021
602-395-9825
emergency number
602-995-3757

Dr Funk
858 N. Country Club Dr
Mesa, Arizona 85201
480-833-7330

Dr Susan Goshert
19th Ave and Union Hills
Phoenix, Arizona
602-869-6629



Dr Wayne Svoboda
Dr Ritzman
3526 W. Glendale Ave
Phoenix, Arizona
602-841-1200

Dr Kevin Wright
744 N. Center Street
Mesa, Arizona
480-275-7017

Arizona (Rehabbers) 

East Valley Wildlife
Nancy Eilertsen
Chandler, AZ 
(480) 814-9339
EastValleyWildlife.org

Fallen Feathers 
Jody Kieran
Peoria, Arizona 
623-533-2348
www.fallenfeathers.org


----------



## AxelandDemyx101 (Oct 9, 2009)

Mindy said:


> What do you mean you have to leave it for 4 days? Or Do you mean your leaving in 4 days? I hope someone can help you before you leave. With a cat attack, it really needs antibiotics. mindy


 Iam leaving it inside my house for 4 days and i cant take it to a vet cause its 7:27 and iam leaving at dawn  still looking 4 my camra.Iam going to move her into my old guineia pig cage insted of a box these were really healthy cats though does she still need medincine?Can I give her something else?Ive been giving her suger water...And does flash paralize (cant spell srry...) them?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please take the bird here. The bird won't survive without them and ceratinly not for 4 days.

Fallen Feathers 
Jody Kieran
Peoria, Arizona 
623-533-2348
www.fallenfeathers.org
__________________


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I have sent you a private message.

Charis have given you some excellent resources. 
Jody from Fallen Feathers is a wonderful gal and should probably still be awake. PLEASE give her a call.


----------



## AxelandDemyx101 (Oct 9, 2009)

Charis said:


> Please take the bird here. The bird won't survive without them and ceratinly not for 4 days.
> 
> Fallen Feathers
> Jody Kieran
> ...


what do u mean by that? plus i really dont wanna give anyone a call :/ I might though.I dont wanna give Luna away cause I dont know any1 here...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

OK...I hear what you are saying, now, I'm going to ask you this...do you want this bird to live? We have provided the resources and it's in your hands now. If you are not willing to that action, the bird will die. What are you going to do?


----------



## AxelandDemyx101 (Oct 9, 2009)

Charis said:


> OK...I hear what you are saying, now, I'm going to ask you this...do you want this bird to live? We have provided the resources and it's in your hands now. If you are not willing to that action, the bird will die. What are you going to do?


 Yes I do I know a vet around here and I will give her a call tomarrow


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm quite concerned about the bird and also a bit confused about who is actually posting in this thread. It appears that the initial posts were made by youngsters but it now seems that we're dealing with an adult .. what goes here people?

Let's please get this bird some help. Many resources for that help have been posted here, and unless you know that your vet knows how to treat pigeons, I suggest you pick one of the options given to you here.

Also, if you are the Mom or Dad now picking up on this thread for your kid or kids, please give us a break and let us know. The well being of any bird or animal is of utmost importance to us here on this list. I think you all are messin' with us a bit about now.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

You have my phone number and are welcome to give me a call.

Cindy


----------



## AxelandDemyx101 (Oct 9, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> I'm quite concerned about the bird and also a bit confused about who is actually posting in this thread. It appears that the initial posts were made by youngsters but it now seems that we're dealing with an adult .. what goes here people?
> 
> Let's please get this bird some help. Many resources for that help have been posted here, and unless you know that your vet knows how to treat pigeons, I suggest you pick one of the options given to you here.
> 
> ...


 Someone has said to give them a call and I will do that.Weird the place iam going to is called Forest lakes almost like lake forest...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AxelandDemyx101 said:


> Someone has said to give them a call and I will do that.Weird the place iam going to is called Forest lakes almost like lake forest...


Thank you for getting the bird some help, but are we talking to an adult here or a child?

You also have AZWhitefeather's # .. please give her a call if you need some assistance.

Terry


----------



## AxelandDemyx101 (Oct 9, 2009)

Iam a adult...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> *You have my phone number and are welcome to give me a call*.
> 
> Cindy





AxelandDemyx101 said:


> *Someone has said to give them a call and I will do that*.Weird the place iam going to is called Forest lakes almost like lake forest...


That was me. Please do give me a call.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

AZWhitefeather said:


> That was me. Please do give me a call.


Bet you didn't get a call.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

AxelandDemyx101 said:


> *Someone has said to give them a call and I will do that*.





AZWhitefeather said:


> *That was me. Please do give me a call.*





Charis said:


> *Bet you didn't get a call*.


Nope! I sure didn't.


----------



## AxelandDemyx101 (Oct 9, 2009)

srry  Couldnt call for some reason...Shes fine today altough shes making some weird cracking noises without doing anything...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

AxelandDemyx101 said:


> srry  Couldnt call for some reason...Shes fine today altough shes making some weird cracking noises without doing anything...


She's not ok if she is making crackling noises. *PLEASE...take her to the vet or call Jodi at Fallen Feathers before it's too late.* It already may be though.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

LISTEN UP, AXELANDDEMY:

*THIS BIRD WILL DIE* WITHIN THE NEXT 24 HOURS OR SO, IF YOU DO NOT CALL SOMEONE OR TAKE HIM/HER SOMEWHERE.

Understand: I am _*not*_ saying you _have _ another 24 hours to call someone for help. 

I am saying that your pigeon needs to be in the hands of someone more experienced ASAP......as in, now.....

So, please...I don't mean to sound pushy or rude...BUT...you posted here wanting help. You have been given MANY good options for help.

_You cannot save this bird by yourself if it has been attacked by a cat. _

The smallest of cat scratches infects a pigeons bloodstream and will kill it within 2 DAYS of being injured. The bird needs help immediately. The only way to save this bird is to get it special antibiotics which only a vet, rehabber, or member here would have. 

No other treatment will save this pigeon.

So...you have little time left. You clearly care, and you came to the right place.

You are online right now, as I write this. I see your green light on.

Now, please, call/contact someone who we have suggested. Again, you have little time left to save his/her life. But you can certainly do it, and you could help save this pigeon's life.... if you contact some help noted by others above......

Thank you for caring.


----------



## AxelandDemyx101 (Oct 9, 2009)

Well Iam back shes better than when I left her.Shes not crackling shes moving around more and very healthy


----------

